# tethering



## wcary (May 27, 2011)

I have a Sony A230 and a decent Toshiba Satellite laptop. I here alot about people tethering the camera to the computer, but I dont know what software is needed.

I have photoshop elements 7 & lightroom 2.3 - I have the cord to go from my camera to the laptop, but the rest is uncertain...

Any ideas or suggestions would be great


----------



## Big Mike (May 27, 2011)

You should be able to use Lightroom, but the most basic method usually involves the software that either comes with the camera or comes from the manufacturer.  So, I'd guess that it's some piece of Sony software.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

> Only the A700, A850 and A900 offer tethering.


 
.


----------



## Big Mike (May 27, 2011)

Oh...that sucks.

You could try using a wifi memory card, which sends the images to the computer.  You could then view the photos just like any other images on the computer.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

Yeah. It depends on your needs. I use tethering for remote control of the camera, rather than a image dump, if you will.


----------



## Big Mike (May 27, 2011)

Ya, that's why I only said that he could view the images on the PC.  I guess that's not really 'tethered' shooting, which can involve controlling the camera via the PC...but maybe that is all that he's looking for.  

It's funny that only the higher models offer this.  I remember shooting tethered with a 1 MP point & shoot digi-cam, probably 10 years ago.


----------



## wcary (May 31, 2011)

I would like to be able to view the pics as they shoot. I have light room and the sony software, but have not seen the option to view as I shoot


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2011)

Because your camera cannot shoot tethered.


----------

